
Show HN: Program that reads for you: free online Summarizer - jennypolnir
http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer
======
mswen
I ran a named entity extractor on the following URL

[http://computationalimagination.com/article_empirical_questi...](http://computationalimagination.com/article_empirical_question.php)

The opening of this article has several entities that are easy for a human to
parse out and the Summarizer did OK but still well behind a human.

"That's an empirical question! I was walking down Church Street toward Coffman
Union on the U of Minnesota campus, shooting the breeze and arguing with a
fellow grad student when I first heard those words from Bill. Bill [William D.
Wells] had recently been lured out of semi-retirement from the advertising
agency DDB Needham and back into academia."

Intellexer missed the common U as a sign for University particularly when
followed by "of" and either another capital letter such as "U of M" or as in
the case above "U of Minnesota" the name of a place.

It did capture Coffman Union, Minnesota and Church Street as locations. Which
is technically correct but because it didn't recognized U of Minnesota campus
as a broader location it cannot place Coffman Union and Church Street as sub
locations within a larger entity.

The "Clusterizer" identified some reasonable clusters, really more like a list
of important key words.

The "Summarizer" which seems to just try to find the best summary sentences
from within the text and present them was a very mixed bag. Of the 10
sentences it picked 6 were good and 4 were clear misses in terms of picking
out good summary sentences.

Overall not bad. But also not surprisingly good. For comparison - I used this
same article as a test of the IBM Watson NLP API for entity extraction a few
months ago and Intellexer did a little bit better.

